# Wasp physical nest - remove or not?



## oldhard47 (6 mo ago)

I have numerous building-attached honeycomb-shaped paper wasp nests. I have used an OTC waspicide to kill them and the physical nest is now empty.

Should the physical honeycomb-shaped nest be removed or at least destroyed? Or, like the upside-down balloon-shaped paper wasp nest, should it be left in place to deter passerby wasps from building in that area?


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

oldhard47 said:


> I have numerous building-attached honeycomb-shaped paper wasp nests. I have used an OTC waspicide to kill them and the physical nest is now empty.
> 
> Should the physical honeycomb-shaped nest be removed or at least destroyed? Or, like the upside-down balloon-shaped paper wasp nest, should it be left in place to deter passerby wasps from building in that area?


Nice to meet you!

Interesting question. 

If you wish, pull them off there and destroy them, but be mindful that paper wasps like to nest in particular places because of their particular conditions. They seem to like sheltered but open places, like under the eaves of buildings, including my house. I'll bet they're under the eaves of your structure, or, perhaps in a spot shaded by trees or shrubs. 

This is important to note; leaving or not leaving the nests probably won't discourage the wasps from returning, at least in my experience. And, you really don't want to. They're not nasty like hornets or yellow jackets, and they don't make a mess like bees can with their honey. Adults prey on caterpillars, etc., and feed them to their grubworm babies and help keep pests under control. 

If the wasps bother you or others in your family, I can understand too, but I also recommend you save the waspicide for the hornets or yellow jackets.


----------



## oldhard47 (6 mo ago)

DoomsDave said:


> ...If you wish...


I guess I'm looking for a more entomological/waspological answer...does the physical empty nest act as a deterrent? Or, attractant? That will guide whether I get rid of the physical nest.

The wasps have stung people so they must be managed.

Nice to meet you.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

oldhard47 said:


> I guess I'm looking for a more entomological/waspological answer...does the physical empty nest act as a deterrent? Or, attractant? That will guide whether I get rid of the physical nest.
> 
> The wasps have stung people so they must be managed.
> 
> Nice to meet you.


Okay, understood! 

Ouch sorry to hear about the wasps. Is this a rental property, by chance? (Asking as a friend and a recovering landlord.) 

I tried to find information that answered your question and I didn't find anything specific. However, hornets and yellow jackets and bees leave pheromones where their nests are or used to be, which says, "make a home here" to succeeding wasps. 

Thinking about it, based on pheromones, I'd pull the nests, and wash the places where they were to get rid of pheromones. According to various sources I've run across, it appears that soap and water should work well. Sweat, etc., contain pheromones that people secrete, too, and they can have effects on interactions. 

This website focuses on pheromone perfume which people wear to get others near them horny. Or so I've heard. 

9 Things to Know About Pheromones (healthline.com) 

I'll look for and invite others to find, more specific answers to your question, which is a really fascinating one.

Hope no one in your family's allergic to wasp stings.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

This might be helpful, though the author could use an editor.

How Long Does Wasp Pheromone Last? (whatifhq.com)


----------



## icerabbit (9 mo ago)

There is the idea that leaving a nest up is a deterrent to other swarms ... and there's even fake nests for sale ( no idea if that works ). 

I can see nests go up within feet of another nest. 
For aesthetic reasons: I remove them, after they've been sprayed and there's no activity for a few days or weeks.


----------



## oldhard47 (6 mo ago)

icerabbit said:


> ...deterrent...there's even fake nests...


I've seen the fake nests for the upside-down balloon paper wasp nests but I have the honeycomb-shaped paper wasp nests (never seen a fake nest for this species' nest).


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

The more I think about it, the more it appears that the fake nests are meant for people's sensibilities and that the wasps don't care. I say, again, pull the old nests AND wash for pheromones. 

Or, do an experiment. For half the structure, pull and wash. For the other half, leave the nests. Then wait and see which area gets the most wasps the next season and report the results. I'll be dying of the big C (curiosity) to see!

How about that @oldhard47 ?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

i realize this was a valid serious question and i don't have a clue , but his cousin may be watching you .


----------



## oldhard47 (6 mo ago)

SeniorSitizen said:


> i realize this was a valid serious question and i don't have a clue , but his cousin may be watching you .


Where do I send my "protection" money payment to that cousin Vinny...


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

SeniorSitizen said:


> i realize this was a valid serious question and i don't have a clue , but his cousin may be watching you .
> 
> View attachment 709605


Is that one of those Japanese Murder Hornets?

ITAI!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

oldhard47 said:


> Where do I send my "protection" money payment to that cousin Vinny...


For a mailing address phone BR549 , Junior Samples .


----------



## notnew2diy (Sep 1, 2017)

My prior home, every year, paper wasps built a nest under the eaves, north side of the house. Neighbor driveway was there. 2x/summer I sprayed. First few years, I'd climb a ladder, knock down the nest. Didn't help to deter. After a while, I left it alone.
They still built a new nest.

FWIW....Don.


----------

